# Frankia A class I740 Plus rear lounge



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We currently have an Autotrail Mohawk which we love but have been thinking about changing to an A class for a while

We went to the NEC show and concentrated on A class vans - we are a couple only who enjoy a fixed bed and a nice lounge area with nice living space.

At first we were smitten by the I740G twin rear singles but having been to the dealers we have changed our minds to an I740 Plus 50 which has a drop down over the cab and a huge rear lounge with bundles of space and comfort it seems.

I think that once on site we can drop the front bed down and leave that as the permanent fixed bed leaving us with the lounge for daytime use. It even retains the huge rear garage that most rear lounge motorhomes lack but that we require as an essential feature.

I'm sure we have all found the van of our dreams in a showroom, but am I missing something - would appreciate input from anyone who has had one or anyone who would like to take the time to look at the layout. 

The price of a specced up van, as I'm sure you are aware. is a lump of money, and for that reason alone no criticism is bad criticism and can only make me think twice before placing an order

I look forward to your input

Terry


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, congratulations, Frankia are very nice vans and have a good reputation. My only question with the garage would be the payload and the rear axle loading under real conditions might be worth checking


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Frankia I740*

Hi,

Be afraid, be very afraid!!!!!!

We bought an I740 this year - the sales manager (when we were talking about weight), very casually stated "Oh, I doubt you would get withing 50 kgs of the max payload. In fact with 50% water and fuel, we are right on the max weight of 4500 kgs, and our chassis cannot be uprated.

In addition as Frankia purchase the chassis with Michellin tyres (with a load rating of 2500 kg per pair, the rear tyres are working at 99.2% max load. If they fitted Conti 2 we would have a tyre capacity of about 2850 kgs and so the tyres would be far more lightly loaded.

In addition he agreed to weigh the van on arrival - he never did.

In addition, if you purchase a luxury variant, it should come with a drivers door electric step, ours didn't. Trades description here we come.

It is over two months since I sent the first letter of concern - no reply, and over a week since I sent a reminder letter - no reply.

Having said all that - the build quality is superb, as is the handling all the fittings - dealer? well the jury is still out

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Jimbothompson (Dec 25, 2013)

I to looked at the frankia 740 GD
We currently have a Dethleffs I6571 and are considered this or a Dethleffs i7150.
The reason we like the Frankia we were lead to believe the pay load was about 950kg?
It seems highly confusing with either the Fiat or merc chassis base.
We run a model car racing business and need a large garage to store items which can be up to 500kg easily.
Access the garage back and side was a major bonus for us.
Any good bad points ?
The other problem we can only get on our drive 7.7m max!
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and interesting they are indeed

I too was under the impression that we would have 900Kg plus as payload based on a 5000KG max weight 

Was the 4500Kg limit one that you asked for or has the specification changed maybe?

I know at 900Kg I will have no issues at all (not barring checking axel weights) but to lose 400Kg from that would take me from the comfortable to the very unsure range.

Terry


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We looked at the van at the NEC and the similar Hymer and found both to be very nice, but preferred the Hymer of the two. WE liked the drop down single bed but did wonder how you fitted a sheet of the beds when used as two singles?

I'm afraid that paying off the mortgage is a higher priority at the moment so a new van will have to wait, especially at that price!!

Andy


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We have a transverse double at the moment and although the drop down can be used as 2 singles with pull out leg extensions (bed leg extensions - not ours!) We are quite happy to use the drop down as a transverse double 

We loved the huge amount of space when using the washroom and dressing area with the central door closed and the bed set up as a transverse double.

We loved the huge U shaped lounge as total luxury for 2 or to be fair for 4 as well if needed

We don't love the extra's list - how you end up paying £11K in extras for equipment that, some of which I would assume to be standard, is a bit annoying - but as my wife has said "do you really want to spend that money and not have cab A/C, 150HP, - outdoor BBQ point etc etc

Apart from Actutors comments I am heavily leaning towards it - but I "think" Actutor got the rough end of a deal somehow - still I shall tread very warily indeed and my thanks go out again for pointing it out


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

With regards to the extras list comment I made above here are the extras that I want - some may seem luxury addons (Satellite TV for instance) and some I think should in fairness be standard and the base price reflect this (lets not even talk about the Merc Chassis which we would all love but crazy added cost)


CHASSIS PACK 
148hp - I consider this a minimum not an upgrade - ca'nt afford the 190 HP with all the other bits and lets not say Auto at all	

120L fuel - Nice but not a deal breaker if I had to have 90L

Cab a/c - I consider this a minimum not an upgrade	

Airbags - I consider this a minimum not an upgrade

Chrome dashboard dials - not bothered

Leather wheel - Nice but not a deal breaker- 

Leather gear knob - Nice but not a deal breaker 

LUX PACK

Alde heating - Surely at this price point should be standard 

Elecric blind - Total gizmo that I don't need - my arms still work

2nd battery - Nice but not a deal breaker

Extra charger - Nice but not a deal breaker 

Extra sockets - Nice but not a deal breaker

TV holder	- Surely at this price point should be standard	

Corian style work tops - Surely at this price point should be standard

OTHER BITS

Awning - Should be standard

Ext bbq - Should be standard

Solar cell - Should be standard

Radio or multimedia unit in dashboard - Surely should be standard

Combi 6 heating - Surely should be standard

Sattelite - luxury but I want it

I would rather someone say the MH starts at XXXXX inclusive that XXXXX but then you need to add parts that *most* would see as a given


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

Don't get me wrong - we love the van, and think we are very fortunate.

We spec'd the chassis at 4500 kgs (mainly due to the sales managers comments), on reflection we should have gone for the 5000kgs version.

I am also still waiting for the exact spec of the luxury pack which adds 80kgs (I think - do not have the spec to hand), that gives alde heating (the boiler is lighter than Truma with about 8 kgs of water), electric blind (don't think a motor is going to be that heavy), and better kitchen/bathroom tops (80 kgs??????)

We still rate the van above all others.

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Having spoken to the dealer today I now understand that on a Fiat chassis and the particular model I want I can only have a 4500kg chassis which worried me somewhat

I don't have my notes with me as I write this but from memory....

I am told that the base weight including fuel and water and 75Kg for the driver is 3650kg

The lux pack, chassis pack, awning and other extras weigh in at around 250Kg and by adding the wife, dog, and other bits and bobs like bedding etc lets call that a round figure of say 4000Kg

So that should leave me with about 500Kg of payload

Now they do claim that all figures are +/- 5% so lets assume worst case 300Kg after that 

I'm still attracted but am I missing something obvious - we definitely don't carry anything like 300Kg of cloths and beer - food is provided by the local pubs / restaurants / takeaways LOL


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We went to SMC to look at the I740 Plus 50 as we had seen it in MMM and liked the look of it as a possible retirement present to ourselves. Now this is only my personal opinion but we found it a tad dark inside and were concerned about the payload and the different levels of floor. I would ask the dealer if they would have it weighed to confirm payload rather than quoting manufacturers.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We have a 2010 Frankia I8400GD on a Merc 5 ton chassis but nowhere in the documentation do Frankia commit to what it weighs in standard or delivered trim with options. (We just have to hope that the dog doesn't put on weight. My assumption is that it van weighs about 4 tons empty and 4.6 loaded.)

Ours has cupboards at the front instead of a drop down bed. I think the only issue surrounding the drop down bed is its height above the floor and what difficulties that might pose for the inflexible/unfit. When you need to get up 2 or 3 times in the night for the loo, in the dark, you don't need to be tackling challenging gymnastic routines. 

The DuoBett option is especially appealing as it extends to a 2mx2m bedspace, though I'm not sure if the associated mattress-shifting and bed-making involved no longer qualify it as a "push-up-and-forget facility".

Frankia quality is evident but I would guess no better than Hymer's and not quite as good as NB or Concorde.

I appreciate there may be compelling reasons to buy new but second hand is worth looking at. Ours had 8,500 miles when we bought it - at just more than half-price. Someone else has then taken the hit for things like auto, aircon, cruise, airbags, AirAssist, Alde and V6 engine.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Going to go back tomorrow for another look armed with all your helpful pointers - many thanks

Here is what they have stated so far regarding weights which are now my main concern

Base vehicle including fuel and water and driver 3565Kg 
Lux pack 82Kg 
High Chassi Pack 80Kg
Ext Gas Point 1Kg 
Awning 39Kg
Sattellite System Twin LNB 25Kg
Solar+extra battery 30Kg ( Approx)

Total 3822KG sounds like plenty left but we shall see.

(Oh and NormanB - the only thing stopping me buying one second hand is that they only came out in the last year and I would imagine there has probably only been half a dozen sold.....cry)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The weighbridge tells no lies.....

If the dealer quotes weights, get them in writing, not verbally.

You can quite easily carry 200kg of extraneous gear.

Peter


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Many thanks for all your input everyone - needless to say we went back and still loved it - all weight issues considered we believe its the van for us

New 740 Plus 50 arrives next April ...............................

so looking forward to it


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Before I spent that sort of money I would insist to have the front axle weighed then the rear axle weighed and then the whole vehicle, check weights against axle loadings on the Plate on the vehicle, and you need to be there when vehicle is weighed, don't trust the salesmen he/she will just get the figures from the spec. sheet, believe me I got caught trusting the seller, my wife would have had to sit in the rear of the vehicle to make sure the front axle was not overloaded. when I found out weighing the vehicle myself, I changed it within a year and it cost us £7000 more.

PS. and I used to spec. commercial vehicles, but trusted the seller to know the product. The spec. sheet. usually say +or - 6% er on the side of + 6%
PPs. If they refuse to weigh it walk away if I were you.

Tony A.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are on 4500kg but could uprate to 5000kg (paper exercise)
We weighed our van fully loaded and are close to the limits. 
Its easy to forget all the accessories you add on all add up!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Congratulations,if it's as good as mine you will be happy.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

well I'm happy that after water, fuel, me, the dog (40KG), the wife and a +5% allowance over the manufacturers specs I still have about 300+ kg left

I know we have a couple of chairs, a Morrocan mat, a Cadac, some clothes, some food etc and that may push us close - but I also realise that I travel without water so that's another 150Kg right there - and I have never been weighed in the last 3 MH's I have owned!

To be honest I'm really not sure how a dealer would react to someone saying I'll order a custom built motorhome but only on these terms (xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) - and you build it and I have the right to reject it - though I understand the reason why some have said it.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Enjoy this post-order time! I reckon it's one of the best states in life, to be in. 

You've done the research, walked that line between affordability and additional extras and you sitting back anitcipating the arrival of a dream, imagining future plans for travel adventures.

Hope everything works out as it should,

Norman


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well after several months wait we finally picked her up last Saturday and went for a 2 night shakedown weekend


I'm sure we will find a few niggles over the coming months but for now we are totally blow away with the WOW factor and quality of build


Everyone has always asked me why I love motorhomes and my standard answer has been "I have a hotel room on wheels with a different view every weekend"


I can now say "I have a presidential suite on wheels with a different view every weekend"


....................one very very happy bunny


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Great news! A happy bunny.


Out of curiosity, I emailed Frankia about what our build number (8400GD on a Mercedes 518 chassis) weighed, as it left their factory. They replied by return, out of interest, "vehicle weighed 4008kg, without water, gas, fuel and driver, including Dometic aircon but excluding awning". 


The van is plated at 5 tons with potential to re-plate to 5.3tons. We love the van, its space and comfort, for us perfect for over wintering by the Mediterranian.


----------



## grahamcooke (May 13, 2011)

Teaxmcd - I am pleased that you rate this van so highly. I have read this thread with interest as this Van is on my watch list together with the Hymer DuoMobil.
One of the features that attracts me to the van is the garage.
May I trouble you to let me know the dimensions of the access to the garage (once the door is open) as I would like to know if I can load either of my scooters.
If I remove the back boxes fly screens and wing mirrors I need a clearance of 120 centimetres.

I can't find the dimensions from the Frankia website and it's not in the sales brochure. Can you help?

The Frankia has the advantage of the rear door which will help with the loading and tethering of the bike.

Many thanks


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Graham


I will measure the aperture tomorrow for you and report back - however I "believe" it is just over a meter so may fall short of your needs in that respect 
MMM have done a short review if you search for it on youtube - I believe the reviewer refers to it as a "proper garage" being just over a meter tall and can fit bikes


On a different note we were also interested in the Hymer Duomobile but found a couple of points that put us off


1. The price for a comparable spec van is probably £20K more on paper (though I never got around to actually talking numbers on one - just what I read)
Although if you must have a Merc you must pay for it and the Frankia Merc chassis is £1,000's more too.


2. I'm not sure Hymer warrants the extra price - and personally I like the fact that Frankia's are a little more scarce (I used to love Audi's when BMW was king - now I don't like Audi hehehe)


3. The biggest decider for me was the rear lounge is actually has smaller sofa's I felt due to that very nice but space hogging rear parcel shelf (which I don't live in but can plug my phone in!)
The UK offside sofa felt a little cramped between the rear shelf and the cupboard.


As you can tell I'm a fan of the Frankia - but then opinions are like bumholes - we all have one but we don't have to like each others 


Hope that helps for now


Terry


----------



## Janebarr (Aug 24, 2016)

*Really interested in how it all worked please*

Can we ask how you got on with your 740, we found this thread and read it twice for details as looking at same model, would love your comments on it please 😀


----------

